# 4 hour package block question



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Thoughts? How many packages? Easy, Hard? Size of vehicle needed. My market has nearly unlimited opportunities.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Anywhere from 30-60. Midsize vehicle.

The number of packages is determined by the distance and time it takes to deliver. A 5 hour shift could be 60 and take 8 hours or 3 hours. A 3 hour shift could be 45 and take 1 hour.

You really have to get a feel for the warehouses and avoid those with long distance routes. The short routes will go faster even with larger volumes.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Anywhere from 30-60. Midsize vehicle.
> 
> The number of packages is determined by the distance and time it takes to deliver. A 5 hour shift could be 60 and take 8 hours or 3 hours. A 3 hour shift could be 45 and take 1 hour.
> 
> You really have to get a feel for the warehouses and avoid those with long distance routes. The short routes will go faster even with larger volumes.


How do you avoid long distance routes? When I show up my route is assigned once my DL is verified.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's no way to avoid it.

Use a 4 cylinder.


----------

